# java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: blob_read



## ARadauer (8. Mai 2009)

Ich erhalte seit kurzem einen seltsamen Fehler..


> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: blob_read
> at oracle.jdbc.oci8.OCIDBAccess.blob_read(Native Method)
> at oracle.jdbc.oci8.OCIDBAccess.blobRead(OCIDBAccess.java:2995)
> at oracle.jdbc.oci8.OCIDBAccess.lobRead(OCIDBAccess.java:2885)
> ...



Datenbankzugriffe funktionieren eigentlich problemlos, ausser an einer Stelle an der ich Blobs auslese nicht..


```
Blob image= rs.getBlob("imageFile");
byte[] temp =image.getBytes(1, (int) image.length());
```

ich verwende den oracle treiber ojdbc14 10.2.0.3


```
<dependency>
	<groupId>com.oracle.ojdbc</groupId>
	<artifactId>ojdbc14</artifactId>
	<version>10.2.0.3</version>
</dependency>
```

ich glaube es ist noch relavant wie ich die verbindung herstelle... also über oci



> jdbcracleciASDF_QS.SERVER.CO.AT



das ganze ist eine Webanwendung die auf einem Tomcat läuft.

Hört sich doch so an als ob irgendeine dll nicht gefunden wird, versteh ich aber nicht ganz, da ja alles funktioniert ausser der Zugriff auf den Blob. Es kann auch nicht an meinem Programmcode liegen, da es bei meine Kollegen noch funktioniert... muss irgendwie mit meiner Oracle Client installation zusammen hängen.. mhn hab da nicht so viel Einblick in das Thema, kann mir jemand vielleicht eine Tipp geben in welche Richtung ich da weiter gehen soll?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mai 2009)

na wo sind die Oracle Spezialisten?


----------



## sparrow (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nie mit Oracle gearbeitet, aber hast du schon einmal versucht die Query direkt in einer "Konsole" der Datenbank auszuführen um einen Fehler auf Seiten des Servers auszuschließen?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mai 2009)

das query klappt problem los, kann auch anderen daten aus dem resultset auslesen, aber wenn ich dann den blob füllen will, genau hier..


```
byte[] temp =image.getBytes(1, (int) image.length());
```
dann kracht es...


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2009)

aja das Problem wurde mitlerweile gelöst...

Ein Patch oci_nt9205 ins OraHome92\bin war die Lösung


----------

